# Platinum Tetra - Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri



## murph (21 May 2010)

Does anyone have any links/pictures etc of a platinum tetra?


I was thinking of getting a shoal of 40 silvertip tetras but images on the web have them looking anywhere between silver and bronze. It seems that the males have a much more gold colour than the females. 

Ideally I would like a silver coloured tetra, not too big (but not too small) that will give plenty of movement and interest to the tank.



stevie


----------



## samc (21 May 2010)

saintly has used them a couple of times. i remember them in one of his Maidenhead tanks. they looked pretty cool


----------



## sjb123 (21 May 2010)

Hi Stevie,

    I've never seen them before but, try this one    http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/tetra ... etras.html

What about Diamond Tetra's?  


Cheers Steve,


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2010)

here's a couple of images of platinum tetras. brilliant shoalers










A tank that was soon put to bed


----------



## murph (22 May 2010)

Stunning pics saintly, great tank.


Whats their nature like? Are they aggressive at all?


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2010)

their quit placid mate.

 I never noticed any aggression in them what so ever. I'm considering putting them in my latest tank in stead of the scatty neons I have.


----------



## murph (23 May 2010)

Superb, one last question saintly, how big do they get? I want a fai sized shoal of around 40 in my 260l.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2010)

gauging by the ones in my nano, roughly the same size as fully grown cardinal. maybe a bit 'dumpy'


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2010)

40 in a 260 would look the dogs nuts! 

i'd like a 60 strong shoal.


----------



## murph (23 May 2010)

60 would be amazing, I don't want to put to many in my tank so I though 40 would be a fair compramise?


----------



## dw1305 (23 May 2010)

Hi all,
I'm not sure these are Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri, I think they are the "Gold Tetra". H. rodwayi, which confusingly these are briliant silver (wild ones are gold), and are much confused in the trade with Platinum Tetra in the trade. If they are H. rodwayi (or H. volderwinkerleri) they are a stunning fish and relatively easy to care for.
cheers Darrel


----------



## mr. luke (24 May 2010)

They grow to a similar size as ember tetras 
I have 4 left that are over 3 years old :O
Started with 10


----------

